# exciting bud



## dodidoki (Sep 18, 2014)

Got it in early spring. Subtropicum, currently in bud.


----------



## valenzino (Sep 18, 2014)

...wow...must be reproduced!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2014)

Cool, good luck!


----------



## Seb63 (Sep 18, 2014)

very interesting ! I look after !


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome!!!

How much growth since you got it?


Yes a must breed!!


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 19, 2014)

Rick said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> How much growth since you got it?
> 
> ...



I have two plants, a smaller, it has one new growth and an old dieing back, and this bigger one with a new growth, budding and an old one, still green.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck with your plant and please do post shots of the flowers when they open. This may be the rarest Cyp out there...


----------



## trdyl (Sep 22, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Berthold (Sep 23, 2014)

The first flower bud in culture is most often supported only by the nutrients _in_ the existing root system. A lot of plants bloom in the first year of cultivation but never again in the next years.
The main problem is to bring the root system in progress.

I wish much luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 23, 2014)

Berthold said:


> The first flower bud in culture is most often supported only by the nutrients _in_ the existing root system. A lot of plants bloom in the first year of cultivation but never again in the next years.
> The main problem is to bring the root system in progress.
> 
> I wish much luck.



Indeed. 

How are your plants doing Berthold?


----------



## Berthold (Sep 24, 2014)

Tom, one has a green sprout, the others are sleeping in the ground with new white sprout buds


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 27, 2014)

update with 4 buds.


----------



## polyantha (Sep 27, 2014)

Must say that I am a little jealous! Keeping my fingers crossed for you anyway.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 27, 2014)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2014)

YaHOOO


----------



## trdyl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh the anticipation...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 4, 2014)

Surely they must be in flower by now…


----------

